# Recipes for a Cancer Patient



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My aunt has colon cancer.  She just started her radiation and chemo a few weeks ago.  The doctors aren't very optimistic because she won't eat.  At the rate she is losing weight, they say she won't make it until her surgery.  

I'm looking for some recipes that might entice her to eat.  I need high calorie, high protein recipes that are made with basic foods.  

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am sorry that I do not have any recipes.  Is there anything that your aunt says she wants to eat or drink? Any favorite foods or flavors that are easy to digest? Maybe if she started eating or drinking something, even if not high calorie, that would help.

Is she drinking water? juices? smoothies?

Does she like sweet potatoes? They are very good just baked by themselves (from fresh, not canned) and are full of nutrients. They can be made either savory or sweet depending on what is added. Sweet potato puddings can  be made to taste like pumpkin pie.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Is she not eating due to nausea or because nothing tastes good? When my mom was going through chemo, it affected what she could taste. It also caused nausea. She could not have the drugs to help the nausea. Someone suggested that she take umeboshi paste for the nausea. (Umeboshi is a pickeled salted Japanese plum; the paste is used as a seasoning.) She thought it tasted terrible but when she would first be nauseated she would swallow a small amount as if it was a pill so she would not have to taste it. It helped a lot. We have since learned it works for motion sickness as well. 

Sending healling energy for your aunt.


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

I lost my Aunt/God mother recently to pancreatic cancer, She also had no appitite or taste for anything. She would eat a little  vanilla ice cream that we added protien powder to and made a shake for her. We did add a little fruit to it once and a while.  I have no idea why but she would also eat popcorn balls that we busted up into smaller pieces. Not much nutritional value, but she ate it.  My prayers are with you & yours.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Jsadd...sorry you lost you aunt recently.  My aunt is also my Godmother. 

Annalog...thank you for the healing energy.  We need all the help we can get.

I'm just frustrated.  I'm 4000 miles away (HI) and the family keeps calling me to complain that they can't get her to eat.  In 2 weeks, I'll be going home.  You would think it's the second coming of Christ the way everyone is acting.  

Nothing sound good to her.  She says she hasn't been nauseated much but they haven't started her on the heavy duty chemo. That comes after they stop the radiation.  She just won't eat.  The doctors are beyond caring if she's eating nutritious food.  She's even lying about her food intake.  Her daughter thinks she is drinking 5 Ensures a day but the person that spends the day with her says it's closer to 2.  Doc wants her to drink 7.

I found a recipe for fortified milk.  It doesn't sound very good but might work well in a shake.  I think adding a protein powder or peanut butter could really get it up there.  

I was just hoping that someone had some ideas/recipes for packing a high number of calories in a small amount of food.  It's just so different from how we've been taught to eat that it's been difficult to come up with things.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Would she drink the Ensure if the put ice cream in it and put it in the blender then add a little more ice cream. That worked for my MIL.   Also my aunt liked saltines when she was getting chemo and radiation years ago.


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

I had throat cancer a while back and nausea and inflammation from chemo and radiation required them to put in a stomach tube. I lost too much weight too fast, but with the tube they just fed ensure direct into me - the op to insert the tube was quick and easy and i went home the same day & food went in with no problems, i maintained weight and stayed at home, could walk around etc. If your relative loses too much weight they will probably do this - perhaps you could suggest it? My thoughts and good wishes are with you.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I know Smoothie King has a 950 calorie (20oz) smoothie called The Hulk that is made specifically for weight gain. The strawberry hulk was 1035 calories in a 20oz smoothie. Bro drinks this cuz he loves it and doesn't gain a pound.
http://www.smoothieking.com/smoothies/smoothie-detail.php?id=62


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

philvan said:


> I had throat cancer a while back and nausea and inflammation from chemo and radiation required them to put in a stomach tube. I lost too much weight too fast, but with the tube they just fed ensure direct into me - the op to insert the tube was quick and easy and i went home the same day & food went in with no problems, i maintained weight and stayed at home, could walk around etc. If your relative loses too much weight they will probably do this - perhaps you could suggest it? My thoughts and good wishes are with you.


Someone else suggested a stomach tube too. I've been thinking it might be the way to go. 


Vegas_Asian said:



> I know Smoothie King has a 950 calorie (20oz) smoothie called The Hulk that is made specifically for weight gain. The strawberry hulk was 1035 calories in a 20oz smoothie. Bro drinks this cuz he loves it and doesn't gain a pound.
> http://www.smoothieking.com/smoothies/smoothie-detail.php?id=62


Smoothie King would be great! I just checked and the closest one is 85 miles away. There aren't any Jamba Juice nearby either. I think their Peanut Butter Moo has 1000 calories. I'll have to see if there are any smoothie places around.


rho said:


> Would she drink the Ensure if the put ice cream in it and put it in the blender then add a little more ice cream. That worked for my MIL. Also my aunt liked saltines when she was getting chemo and radiation years ago.


Ice Cream might help. They don't taste good enough to make me want to drink them. I really can't imagine trying to drink 7 a day.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I wonder if the Smoothie King would sell you some of their weight gain powder and give you a few recipes.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> I wonder if the Smoothie King would sell you some of their weight gain powder and give you a few recipes.


It does look like they sell their powders. Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt, as well as the others of you who have lost loved ones to cancer. I lost my dad and my wonderful sister to cancer 3 and 4 years ago, and I remember well trying to deal with finding something that sounded good to them. (My sister had more difficulty finding something that she could eat than did my dad.) Thank heavens for Ensure, as there were times that my sister only drank that.  She was a big fan of spaghetti and meatballs, and I could make that for her and she'd eat it even when she didn't think she could eat. She also loved my mixed fruit salad, which consists of any mixture of fresh, canned, and/or frozen fruit, with a tub of light-colored Crystal Light sprinkled on it and then stirred it. (Gave extra flavor, kept fruit from browning, and made a delicious light juice base.) She also liked 3 (or 5, whatever I had) bean salad, as well as deviled eggs. Custard was a favorite of hers, and it could be made very nutritious with a combination of whole milk, evaporated milk, etc.

None of my suggestions may sound at all good to her, as I'm sure preferences, energy level, and desire to eat make a huge difference. I know that she'll have to have adequate nutrition, though, or her fight will be more difficult. You are all in my prayers.

Oh, by the way, my sister was able to eat/drink Wendy's Frosty milk shakes nearly until she passed away, and they always were really soothing to her throat. It's worth a try.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your aunt's health problems. I will add her (and the family) to my prayer list. 
My go-to comfort food is a milkshake or if they are near a Dairy Queen, a blizzard.
I also like mashed potatoes (not sure of the health rewards there though).


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Cindy416, I'm sorry for your loss.  You make some excellent suggestions.  I will add them to the list I'm sending the family.
Thanks, Andra.

I just got off the phone with my dad (her brother).  He's wondering if she has become anorexic.  My aunt has always had a weight problem.  Two years ago she went to Weight Watchers and lost somewhere around 80 pounds.  She has been extremely careful with food ever since and was maintaining a weight that was slightly under what would be considered normal.  I know she wasn't eating much before her cancer was diagnosed but we sure didn't realize that food was becoming an issue for her like this.  My other aunt stopped in yesterday and caught her drinking a Diet Coke.  When asked what she would like to eat, she said plain Jello. She just doesn't seem to get that she's starving herself to death.  I understand that things don't sound good or tasted good but she doesn't even seem to be trying.  I guess that's the hardest thing about her illness...ever since the 1st day she was diagnosed no one in the family has seen any fight in her.  We can only do so much of the fighting for her, she has to do the rest herself.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

You're so right about the importance of fighting, sebat. That's crucial. As for the anorexia, it's a possibility, too. As someone who's struggled with weight for years, there's a small part of me that can understand the Diet Coke or the plain jello thing. However, given that she's in the fight of (and for) her life, I hope someone can get her to realize the importance of adequate nutrition. As you said, though, you and the rest of her loved ones can only do so much. She has a long road ahead of her if she's in optimum health, and it's much more difficult when adding malnutrition to the mix. I'll certainly keep her (and your family) in my prayers if that's ok with you. Sometimes, it seems as if that's the best many of us can do under such circumstances.

Thank you for your kind words about my sister and my dad. I lost them, as well as my mother-in-law and my father-in-law, all within a 4-year time frame just a few years ago. My mother passed away in '88, so I have few beloved older family members left. I do hope and pray that your aunt will be able to reach deep within herself to find the ability to fight so that you all don't have to lose her.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I'll certainly keep her (and your family) in my prayers if that's ok with you.


Thank you so much!

I've been so far away from the family that's about all I can, too. I've been praying as hard as I can. It's a relief to be moving back in a few weeks. My husband will be going onto his next assignment without me. I plan to stay with my family for awhile. I'm the crier and the screamer  and lean to the tough love approach. I think that's why the rest of the family is so excited I'm coming home, they are hoping I can make her realize how desperate the situation is.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sebat said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I've been so far away from the family that's about all I can, too. I've been praying as hard as I can. It's a relief to be moving back in a few weeks. My husband will be going onto his next assignment without me. I plan to stay with my family for awhile. I'm the crier and the screamer  and lean to the tough love approach. I think that's why the rest of the family is so excited I'm coming home, they are hoping I can make her realize how desperate the situation is.


Sometimes the criers and the screamers can get through to stubborn (or just plain scared-out-of-their-wits) people. Maybe you can make her realize what a shame it would be if she went down without a fight. Good luck. Remind her how much she means to all of you, and that you moved back to help see her through her battle.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I was give Ensure by the nurses and so I agree with smoothies, ensure and things like that. I know things taste different during treatments due to the chemo drugs and so I can identify with not wanting to eat. Just being told I had to start treatments again triggers things not tasting right. This time I decided to stay upbeat and not let that happen...so far so good.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Trilby said:


> I was give Ensure by the nurses and so I agree with smoothies, ensure and things like that. I know things taste different during treatments due to the chemo drugs and so I can identify with not wanting to eat. Just being told I had to start treatments again triggers things not tasting right. This time I decided to stay upbeat and not let that happen...so far so good.


So sorry you're having to undergo treatment again, but will keep you in my prayers if that's ok with you. Glad you've decided to stay upbeat. Hang in there! Best wishes for your successful treatment.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this, sebat. Your aunt will be in my prayers.

I found this website, "Recipes for Better Nutrition During Cancer Treatment": http://rex.nci.nih.gov/NCI_Pub_Interface/Eating_Hints/eatrecipes.html
They say: "These recipes were especially chosen to help solve the problems discussed here. To be included, the recipes also had to be high in nutritional value, easy to make, good tasting, and usable for the family as well as for the patient."

My mother-in-law was in hospital for several weeks earlier this year, after a fall. She's in her 80s, and very frail. Her sons (my husband and his older brother) realised that she wasn't eating, and the staff didn't have time to supervise her. So they took it in turns to sit with her every evening, hand-feeding her and generally encouraging her. She did eventually gain the strength to feed herself, but they kept visiting every evening to supervise. I know that's not possible in every circumstance.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

A bit controversial here, but if you are in a legal medical marijuana state, it does wonders for nausea and appetite stimulation. And it can be consumed in many different ways, not just by smoking it.

I hope that I haven't upset anyone's sensibilities here but I am not talking about illegal consumption, just legally prescribed marijuana. I have seen it work wonders, first hand, on 3 different occasions. If it is legal in your state, it would be worth a discussion with a doctor - IMHO.

Best of luck to your aunt and your family. These can be very trying times.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Trilby said:


> This time I decided to stay upbeat and not let that happen...so far so good.


Sorry you are going through this again. I'll add you to my prayer list too.



Shayne Parkinson said:


> I found this website, "Recipes for Better Nutrition During Cancer Treatment": http://rex.nci.nih.gov/NCI_Pub_Interface/Eating_Hints/eatrecipes.html
> They say: "These recipes were especially chosen to help solve the problems discussed here. To be included, the recipes also had to be high in nutritional value, easy to make, good tasting, and usable for the family as well as for the patient."
> 
> My mother-in-law was in hospital for several weeks earlier this year, after a fall. She's in her 80s, and very frail. Her sons (my husband and his older brother) realised that she wasn't eating, and the staff didn't have time to supervise her. So they took it in turns to sit with her every evening, hand-feeding her and generally encouraging her. She did eventually gain the strength to feed herself, but they kept visiting every evening to supervise. I know that's not possible in every circumstance.


Thanks for the recipe link. I'll check it out.

I'm glad you were able to get your mother-in-law to eat. It's a scary thing to watch and the thing I dread the most about going home. I was home 3 months ago and she still looked normal. I've been told, I won't know her when I see her now. She was only diagnosed 6 weeks ago.



MikeD said:


> A bit controversial here, but if you are in a legal medical marijuana state, it does wonders for nausea and appetite stimulation. And it can be consumed in many different ways, not just by smoking it.
> 
> I hope that I haven't upset anyone's sensibilities here but I am not talking about illegal consumption, just legally prescribed marijuana. I have seen it work wonders, first hand, on 3 different occasions. If it is legal in your state, it would be worth a discussion with a doctor - IMHO.
> 
> Best of luck to your aunt and your family. These can be very trying times.


Sadly, no. She lives in IL and is being treated in MO. Neither one is a medical marijuana state. I still might suggest it but I doubt she would go for it. She doesn't even want to take the pain meds they are giving her.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt.
I will keep ur aunt in my prayers.


----------



## Kindle_Matt (Jun 30, 2010)

MikeD said:


> A bit controversial here, but if you are in a legal medical marijuana state, it does wonders for nausea and appetite stimulation. And it can be consumed in many different ways, not just by smoking it.
> 
> I hope that I haven't upset anyone's sensibilities here but I am not talking about illegal consumption, just legally prescribed marijuana. I have seen it work wonders, first hand, on 3 different occasions. If it is legal in your state, it would be worth a discussion with a doctor - IMHO.
> 
> Best of luck to your aunt and your family. These can be very trying times.


+1 and it shouldn't be so taboo to suggest. It's probably one of the best suggestions so far, from experience. Not just for appetite but for overall outlook.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I think we got some good news today!  The oncologist had a serious talk to my Aunt about putting in a feeding tube.  He explained the procedure in detail and told her she would have a 3 day hospital stay.  She was crying pretty hard, begged him to delay it and promised she would try harder.  I think he may have finally gotten to her!  She called home and asked my other aunt to make her some chicken salad and chocolate popcorn.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, that *does* sound like good news! Fingers crossed!


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

Personally I found the feeding tube very helpful given my condition at the time, the insertion was a very minor operation and when it was time to take it out, my Doctor( G. P) just pulled it out by hand. When it was in I could walk around with a band aid holding the loose end under my shirt, and sit in a chair to take in nourishment from a bag of Ensure held up high or placed on a stand. It was not the end of life as we know it, or a signal of ultimate worsening in my condition, just an expedient to help my body fight back.
Although your aunt's case is obviously different, since I had throat cancer which made the physical act of swallowing difficult, and her problem may be at least partly psychological, she shouldn't fear the doctor's suggestions, they know what they are doing, and the cure/remission rates for all types of cancer are improving.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sebat said:


> I think we got some good news today! The oncologist had a serious talk to my Aunt about putting in a feeding tube. He explained the procedure in detail and told her she would have a 3 day hospital stay. She was crying pretty hard, begged him to delay it and promised she would try harder. I think he may have finally gotten to her! She called home and asked my other aunt to make her some chicken salad and chocolate popcorn.


I think you might have gotten good news, too. It probably breaks your heart to think about her crying so hard and being so upset, but it sounds as if it may have been just what she needed to make her decide to fight. Maybe she'll decide to fight with all she's worth. At least it seems as if she may be willing to try whatever you suggest when you get there. Maybe some of our prayers have begun to be answered. I'll keep praying for all of you. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

sebat said:


> I think we got some good news today! The oncologist had a serious talk to my Aunt about putting in a feeding tube. He explained the procedure in detail and told her she would have a 3 day hospital stay. She was crying pretty hard, begged him to delay it and promised she would try harder. I think he may have finally gotten to her! She called home and asked my other aunt to make her some chicken salad and chocolate popcorn.


 That is Great news! Doctors had wanted to do that to me in 2006 when I had surgery to remove the cancer and I just did not want to have a feeding tube! So I made the effort to eat food and once I did and kept it down, they let me leave lol 
Since then, they've been suggesting a port for my treatments and I kept saying No to that as well, but finally caved in and you know what, having it done was not bad at all! I should have had this done sooner! 
I hope everything goes well for your Aunt! ~Hugs~ to her!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

sebat said:


> My aunt has colon cancer. She just started her radiation and chemo a few weeks ago. The doctors aren't very optimistic because she won't eat. At the rate she is losing weight, they say she won't make it until her surgery.
> 
> I'm looking for some recipes that might entice her to eat. I need high calorie, high protein recipes that are made with basic foods.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?


Try hitting your local health food store -- see what they have with respect to pre-made shakes and/or powdered shake mixes for body building and then modify them with Ice Cream, cream, etc. 
You might also look for Whey supplements. Whey is one of the highest protein substances around.

Keep in mind the not too intuitive choices also -- for example, did you know that Slim-Fast Low Carb shakes are one of the highest protein shakes out there? Ranking right up there with some of the "Muscle" building high protein shakes.

Keep in mind that adding raw eggs (either the whole egg or just the egg whites) to the shakes will significantly increase their protein content usually without much affect on taste. I know they warn against eating undercooked or raw eggs because of the small risk of salmonella but that risk can be significantly reduced depending upon your source of eggs. The risk of salmonella only occurs in eggs from infected hens -- its a pass through thing. Salmonella is almost never present in eggs from healthy hens.

Lastly -- watch vitamins -- make sure she also gets either a good vitamin supplement or that all of the vitamin needs are covered with whatever shakes or meals you use.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Years ago this woman I met at Treatments told me about this Tea type drink that's supposed to help with cancer, Essiac Tea. Here's the link to it. I was told the stuff taste nasty...I never tried it.

http://www.healthfreedom.info/Cancer%20Essiac.htm


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Trilby said:


> Since then, they've been suggesting a port for my treatments and I kept saying No to that as well, but finally caved in and you know what, having it done was not bad at all! I should have had this done sooner!
> I hope everything goes well for your Aunt! ~Hugs~ to her!


She let them put a port in before she even started treatments. I'm so glad she let them do it. Thanks again for the well wishes and the same to you!



Tip10 said:


> Keep in mind the not too intuitive choices also -- for example, did you know that Slim-Fast Low Carb shakes are one of the highest protein shakes out there? Ranking right up there with some of the "Muscle" building high protein shakes.
> 
> GOOD LUCK


I didn't know that! She use to drink Slim-Fast for breakfast all the time so it's a texture that she's use to. She says all the shakes are grainy. Thanks!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My Aunt has been eating better but still not enough to put weight on.  She is getting her feeding tube next Wednesday.  

She has now finished her radiation and first round of chemo.  She received her test results today and they were wonderful!  Her tumor has shrunk by 58%!  The doctor had tears in his eyes when he told her.  He said that he had expected to be telling her she had 30 days to live.  He told her that she could beat this!  It's the first time any of the doctors have given her any encouragement. 

Thank you for all your prayers. Please keep it up!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sebat said:


> My Aunt has been eating better but still not enough to put weight on. She is getting her feeding tube next Wednesday.
> 
> She has now finished her radiation and first round of chemo. She received her test results today and they were wonderful! Her tumor has shrunk by 58%! The doctor had tears in his eyes when he told her. He said that he had expected to be telling her she had 30 days to live. He told her that she could beat this! It's the first time any of the doctors have given her any encouragement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

sebat, that's wonderful news!  I'm glad that she is reacting so well to the treatment.  Continuing to send thoughts and prayers your direction.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope your Aunt is continuing to improve.

When my mother was getting treatment and could only tolerate the smallest amount of food at a time, I was told to pack the most amount of calories into the smallest package for her. I devised this Ensure chocolate, natural peanut butter, banana, pinch of spirulena, whey protein shake (used EAS chocolate whey protein) that even if she got two or three mouthfuls at a time, was just about enough. (And it tasted good---too good. I'd run and pour the rest down the sink and make it fresh each time so I wasn't tempted to finish it.)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

T.M. Roy said:


> I hope your Aunt is continuing to improve.
> 
> When my mother was getting treatment and could only tolerate the smallest amount of food at a time, I was told to pack the most amount of calories into the smallest package for her. I devised this Ensure chocolate, natural peanut butter, banana, pinch of spirulena, whey protein shake (used EAS chocolate whey protein) that even if she got two or three mouthfuls at a time, was just about enough. (And it tasted good---too good. I'd run and pour the rest down the sink and make it fresh each time so I wasn't tempted to finish it.)


Thank you! That does sound good!

She's had a total personally change since the doctor told her she can beat this. She's almost back to her old self!

Her feeding tube was put in Wednesday and she was released from the hospital on Saturday. She wasn't allowed to eat 24 hours before the surgery or 48 hours after while the tube sealed itself. She talked about nothing but food the entire time.  She talked about 5 Guys Hamburgers until my cousin and I had to find the place and have one. They do make a good burger! My parents drove up to take her home and 5 Guys was the first place they stopped on the way.   

She's eating well and with the feeding tube as a supplement, I'm sure we'll have her fattened up and ready to have her surgery in no time. After that, we have another round of chemo. It will be a relief not to have that constant fight about food when she stops eating this time around.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like you won't have as much trouble with the eating thing--but in case, my friend really liked egg drop soup when she was going through treatment.  The salty taste, yet it's mild.  (It wasn't something she ate in particular before treatment).  If you want to buy it from a restaurant, take your own container and tell them you want a large portion and see if they will give you a good deal--rather than by the "cup."  They generally will not sell it for take out unless you bring a container.

To make at home, use about two cans of Swanson chicken broth, minced carrots, minced celery and a small amount of minced mild onions.  Diced mushrooms if she likes them.  Boil/heat until veggies are soft.  Then you need to mix water (about 1/2 cup) and cornstarch (two tablespoons) and slowly drizzle it in to thicken--stirring!  You can then drizzle in two eggs, well beaten (you sort of drop a blob, let it form, stir and then drop more in.  Some people can do the whole thing while stirring.  I am not so talented). The eggs are high in protein.  Hopefully she likes eggs!!!

You might also try making her favorite cake (I prefer chocolate of course) with half whole wheat flour (which is higher in fat and other nutrients, including protein) and half regular wheat.  I can post a chocolate cake recipe if you don't have one.

God Bless you!!!

Maria


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Sounds like you won't have as much trouble with the eating thing--but in case, my friend really liked egg drop soup when she was going through treatment. The salty taste, yet it's mild. (It wasn't something she ate in particular before treatment). If you want to buy it from a restaurant, take your own container and tell them you want a large portion and see if they will give you a good deal--rather than by the "cup." They generally will not sell it for take out unless you bring a container.
> 
> To make at home, use about two cans of Swanson chicken broth, minced carrots, minced celery and a small amount of minced mild onions. Diced mushrooms if she likes them. Boil/heat until veggies are soft. Then you need to mix water (about 1/2 cup) and cornstarch (two tablespoons) and slowly drizzle it in to thicken--stirring! You can then drizzle in two eggs, well beaten (you sort of drop a blob, let it form, stir and then drop more in. Some people can do the whole thing while stirring. I am not so talented). The eggs are high in protein. Hopefully she likes eggs!!!
> 
> ...


Great idea about the egg drop soup, as well as the cake. You can also use half white whole wheat flour, as the nutritional aspects are the same as whole wheat, yet the flour is a bit lighter, which makes the cake less dense.

I'm really glad to hear that your aunt has made such a drastic turnaround in her attitude. Those of us who have been through chemo (either personally or with love ones) know how important a positive attitude is. I'm continuing to keep your aunt and your family in my prayers.


----------

